# Neve á porta, literalmente!



## Senador (25 Set 2006 às 19:50)

O sonho de todos nós... vamos rezar para que seja no dia 25 de Dezembro :P


(ainda tem a lata de dizer que dá muito trabalho limpar! lol!)


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2006 às 20:47)

João Oliveira disse:


> O sonho de todos nós... vamos rezar para que seja no dia 25 de Dezembro :P
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1tPiHUpOX0
> 
> (ainda tem a lata de dizer que dá muito trabalho limpar! lol!)


----------



## dj_alex (25 Set 2006 às 22:02)

NAs penhas da Saude, já vi neve à porta com maior altura que esta


----------



## Minho (25 Set 2006 às 22:09)

dj_alex disse:


> NAs penhas da Saude, já vi neve à porta com maior altura que esta



Em  Castro Laboreiro também, mas tê-la à porta de casa é outra coisa


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Set 2006 às 00:07)

Em 1983, em Elvas, também a tive dessa mesma altura junto à portinha da minha casa!   
Aiiiiiiiiiiii... pronto fiquei nostalgico!  

Bem para alegrar a coisa e já que estamos numa de _trabalheira_ para limpar a neve e filmes do youtube ora vejam lá o azar deste amigo:
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MTuoquJfr8&mode=related&search=[/MEDIA]


----------



## Bruno Campos (26 Set 2006 às 09:23)




----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 10:00)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Em 1983, em Elvas, também a tive dessa mesma altura junto à portinha da minha casa!
> Aiiiiiiiiiiii... pronto fiquei nostalgico!
> 
> Bem para alegrar a coisa e já que estamos numa de _trabalheira_ para limpara a neve e filmes do youtube ora vejam lá o azar deste amigo:



Muito fixe o filme...já conhecia...está genial...


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 10:22)

João Oliveira disse:


> O sonho de todos nós... vamos rezar para que seja no dia 25 de Dezembro :P
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1tPiHUpOX0
> 
> (ainda tem a lata de dizer que dá muito trabalho limpar! lol!)



Talvez o Natal de 2007 prometa qq coisa


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 11:20)

Seringador disse:


> Talvez o Natal de 2007 prometa qq coisa



Tás a ficar pior do que eu      , previsões para o natal de 2007?    Deus te ouça e caia cai para todos nós


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 12:26)

LUPER disse:


> Tás a ficar pior do que eu      , previsões para o natal de 2007?    Deus te ouça e caia cai para todos nós



Sim pq para o deste ano não tenho esperanças


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 12:51)

Seringador disse:


> Sim pq para o deste ano não tenho esperanças



Olha que não sei a meteo suisse mandou previsões para temperaturas inferios em -1 a -3 a media para nós


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 13:01)

LUPER disse:


> Olha que não sei a meteo suisse mandou previsões para temperaturas inferios em -1 a -3 a media para nós



Para quando?
tens o Link 
Mas é necessário que chova


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 13:10)

Seringador disse:


> Para quando?
> tens o Link
> Mas é necessário que chova



Colocou o foreiro no metored tenho de ir procurar no site deles


----------

